# PRP application



## Drnl (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi there!
I've been married to a south african since 2nd November 2011 and this coming November will officially totalise 5 years of marriage.I'd like to know when is the right time to apply for a permanent residence permit and regarding the birth certificate or extract from birth records which in my case is a French written doccument the question is do i have to submit it as it is along with other supporting documents or should i translate it first and then submit them?Am I allowed to translate it myself or should i hire a different person to do it on my behalf because the document in question is not really a full birth certicate but just a piece of paper bearing my full name and official stamps from my country attesting my date and place of birth. 
Please i impatiently wait for your wise reply!


----------

